

Oklahoma State Wants To Patent A Steak - Steko
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2012/05/22/steak_patents_coming_soon_courtesy_of_oklahoma_state_university.html

======
nextstep
Patenting the butchering process isn't as outrageous as Slate claims; there
are already numerous patents related to the machinery of meat production. Why
wouldn't there be? Meat production plants are factories akin to hundreds of
other industries that we (for better or worse) grant patent protection to.

